# المجففات و مزيلات الأملاح في الصناعة النفطية Dehydrators / Desalters in Oil Ind



## فرقد ش ن ج (7 يناير 2010)

المجففات و مزيلات الأملاح في الصناعة النفطية Dehydrators / Desalters in Oil Industries


http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/desalter.jpg​ 

المجففات Dehydrators و مزيلات الأملاح Desalters هي من المعدات النفطية التي تستخدم لطرد الأملاح المذابة بالماء الملوث للنفط و الرطوبة من النفط الخام و تعتمد على فكرة الكهرباء الأستاتيكية (المستقرة) Electrostatic وذلك قبل أجراء عمليات التصفية والتقطير للنفط الخام وكذلك قبل تصديره.

في تصميم هذه المعدات تستعمل نظم مختلفة منها ذات قطب شبكة الكهربائي ثنائي أو ثلاثي تعمل على التيار الكهربائي المتناوب أو التيار الكهربائي المستمر مع نظام لتوزيع المستحلب لفصل الماء عن النفط بكفاءة عالية.
يجب أن تتسم هذه المعدات بـ :
· مرونة بالطاقة الإنتاجية Throughput flexibility
· مرونة في نوع التجهيز Feed type flexibility
· ناتج ماء عالي النوعية High quality water output
· انخفاض تكاليف التشغيل و أعمال الصيانة Reduced operation and maintenance costs
· انخفاض وحد أدنى من الإضافات الكيميائية Reduced and minimum chemical additives 
· توزيع جريان عالي وممتاز High and excellent flow distribution
· إتحاد كامل وتجمع سريع للماء وبأقل استهلاك للطاقة الكهربائية Rapid complete coalescence of water with minimal electrical power consumption 

مجففات و مزيلات الأملاح التقليدية التي تعتمد في عملها على 
التيار الكهربائي المتناوب
Conventional AC Electrostatic Dehydrator/Desalter

وهي طريقة كفوءة لإزالة الماء التشكيل النفطي والحاوي على الأملاح والممتزج بالنفط الخام وذلك باستخدام التيار الكهربائي المتناوب. 
هذه العملية تعتمد على تكوين مجال كهربائي متناوب عالي الفولطية داخل أوعية vessels معالجة النفط من خلال الأقطاب داخل الأوعية فتفرض حقل كهربائي وسحنة كهربائية على قطرات الماء الممتزجة والمتداخلة في جزيئات النفط مما تتذبذب عند مرورها بين الأقطاب فتنفصل عن النفط وتتجمع مع بعضها وتهبط بثقلها إلى أسفل الوعاء.

http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/acelectrodes.gif​ 

مجففات و مزيلات الأملاح التي تعتمد في عملها على التيار الكهربائي المتناوب والمستمر المزدوج Electrostatic AC/DC Dual Wave Dehydrator / Desalter .

يستعمل في هذا النوع من المجففات ومزيلات الأملاح الثنائية كلا من التيار المتناوب والمباشر خلال شبكة أقطاب الفصل, حيث يتم تحويل التيار المتناوب إلى تيار مستمر.

http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/acdcresize.gif​ 

هناك طريقة لدمج مسخن حراري للمعالج لتحسين فوائد كاسر الاستحلاب و الفصل الألكتروستاتيكي, وذلك بتحرر الغاز والماء الحر من المستحلب both gas and free water from the emulsion وهذا يؤدي إلى وفر بالطاقة ويستمر مرور النفط الساخن عبر الأقطاب الكهربائية لمزيد من الفصل و التجفيف


----------



## jabbar_k74 (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا..... على المعلومات


----------



## حمزة الفاتح (28 يناير 2011)

بحق هذا المنتدى يخدم ويطور وفقكم الله


----------



## تولين (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على طرحك لهذا الموضوع المميز و الرائع 
في انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــار جديــــــــــــــدك دائمــــــــــا


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور ع المعلومات


----------

